# Winter Weather Thread 2013-2014 VII



## DDD (Mar 9, 2014)

The number of completion.

Boys and girls, winter is not over.  Not by a long shot!

Bot the EURO and the GFS are advertising 2 storms.  One is 7 days out and one is 10 days out.  Obviously I don't put a lot of stock in a storm that is modeled 10 days out, but 7 days out?  Different story.  Especially when both strong models are showing almost identical solutions and time frames.  Not only that they have shown them on the 0Z EURO, 6ZGFS, 12zGFS and EURO and now the 18z GFS.

It's not what I would classify as a "major" winter storm but it is a 2-4" snow maker which would shut down ATL.  

Folks down in Macon and middle GA will even like the GFS maps.

So, if you thought winter was cancelled and it was all over, it's not.  Not even close.

Here we go again....


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm abroad - I got one more ride left in me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 9, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 9, 2014)

Fun!


----------



## Paint Brush (Mar 9, 2014)

Let Her Rip Tater Chip........


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 9, 2014)

crap! I hope you all get your snow hearts broken, its springtime dang it!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Mar 9, 2014)

Even though I had fun this weekend, I would like one more chance at snow.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 9, 2014)

mewabbithunter said:


> Even though I had fun this weekend, I would like one more chance at snow.



Yes!!!!!!! This ^^^^^^ One more for the road, baby!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 9, 2014)

No!!!!!! I'm ready to work in the garden!!!!!


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 9, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Yes!!!!!!! This ^^^^^^ One more for the road, baby!!!



stop it


----------



## TBean95 (Mar 9, 2014)

Come on....I want one more round of snow before we put winter to bed!


----------



## nickel back (Mar 10, 2014)

let me fix this snow thing....not going to happen(there its s done deal now)


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 10, 2014)

No!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome! It will be fun to kill a turkey struttin' in the snow!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 10, 2014)

No need to rush the warm weather in anyways... Spring doesn't offically start for another 2 weeks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Awesome! It will be fun to kill a turkey struttin' in the snow!



True... Very true!


----------



## CHEWYsNEIGHBOR (Mar 10, 2014)

*It's OVA!*

Boys and girls, winter in GA is over! The Sandhill cranes have gone home  and spring is here........ Woohoo!


----------



## savreds (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't like it because we get left out AGAIN!!!
The stupid sandgnats were eatin me alive yesterday!


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't wait to see if this holds together


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2014)

Old man winter just will not quit this year.
I couldn't even catch a brim this past weekend.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 10, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Old man winter just will not quit this year.
> I couldn't even catch a brim this past weekend.



My son and I were excited to take out our new flat bottom boat into our pond yesterday and catch some brim. Then I promptly sank my Z71 up to the doors in what is normally a dry area. Long story short, 4 hours, a bent bumper and a lot of frustration later, we were out. Then, to top it off, we didn't even get a bite once we hit the water. On the plus side, the advice of putting cat litter behind the wheels worked great. Once my wife brought me some and I dumped it in the ruts, my truck backed right out.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2014)

^^^And I thought my fishing was bad. Glad you got her out with the cat litter.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 10, 2014)

It was pretty embarrassing. My fault for not being more observant. Oh well, made some memories with my son. He will never forget our first outing in our little boat! At least my Z71 can handle snow and mud now!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 10, 2014)

nickel back said:


> let me fix this snow thing....not going to happen(there its s done deal now)


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 10, 2014)

Bring It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 10, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> Bring It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This!!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dutch (Mar 10, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Old man winter just will not quit this year.
> I couldn't even catch a brim this past weekend.



I hear you...I am sick tired of the rain and cold. Can't go fishing, can't plant my garden.

Everybody repeat this...

Go Away winter and leave me alone..
I'm tired of being chilled to the bone
I want to go fishing and sit in the sun
I want to go swimming - winters no fun! 
I want to open up the windows and doors
I want to go barefoot and do summer chores
I want to mow grass and sit in the sun
I want of plant my garden and have summer fun.
so go away winter and JUST LEAVE ME BE!


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 10, 2014)

Awaiting triple Ds speach


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 10, 2014)

Mountainbuck said:


> Awaiting triple Ds speach



Me too.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 10, 2014)

Musta done fell off the screen. Triple D ain't posted all day


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 10, 2014)

That's what scares me


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hopefully he is just being cautious. The man has an uncanny ability to predict this stuff.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 10, 2014)

Speak to us, Triple D!!! We must know!!!


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't take it no mo!! Speak speak!


----------



## mewabbithunter (Mar 10, 2014)

I assume at this point the thing must have fell apart.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Mar 10, 2014)

He has a job and kids.  I'm sure when he has time he will give an update.  Some of you guys need to chill out.


----------



## DDD (Mar 10, 2014)

It has sorta left, but the cold is still there... long way off... its not as obvious as it was last night.

Winter is not done.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok keeping fingers crossed


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks DDD, we will watch and wait.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 10, 2014)

Back away from the Kool-Aid! Winter is over!


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 10, 2014)

cold rain


----------



## snarlinbear (Mar 10, 2014)

WINTER 

I hate hot weather Iâ€™d rather be cold,
summer represents sweat, rot, and mold.
Chiggers, fleas, and ticks in the grass,
crawling up your legs after edible mass.
Flies, yellow jackets, and skeeters in droves,
are so much worse than an icy pecan grove.
The light through the crystals at sunrise sparkinâ€™, 
are better than snakes in the weeds a crawlinâ€™.
Huntinâ€™, trappinâ€™, and choppinâ€™ wood, 
are a lot more enjoyable than a picnic is good. 
Sittinâ€™ in the hot tub with ice in your hair,
as the  snow is a fallinâ€™ youâ€™re a hibernatinâ€™ bear;.
a cocktail in hand as the music is playing, 
the ghosts of the past  of the Yukon are saying,
men of the cold have hearts of gold,
and the fairies of fair weather are failing.
Iâ€™d rather have a fireside cabin meal for hearty men of the cold,
than a salad and quiche for men of the beach, 
that are more passive than men who are bold.
Better to be cuddled in a feather bed, as the cold encroaches outside,
itâ€™s  just as romantic as your first night sleeping with your new beautiful bride.
The truth of the matter is all men are cast from God almightyâ€™s mold,
but the strongest endure and relish the challenge, of facing weather brutally cold.

© snarlinbear: posted to GON by author with permission for GONâ€™s non-profit website use.


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 10, 2014)

whatever


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 11, 2014)

Supposed to snow a couple inches here tomorrow night, low of 15, 45 mph wind gusts.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone heard anything positive for some wx weather?


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nope. Mostly just a bunch of "I'm sooooooo ready for spring."


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 11, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Supposed to snow a couple inches here tomorrow night, low of 15, 45 mph wind gusts.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 11, 2014)

77 today. I'm pulling for a snow bomb!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 11, 2014)

Mountainbuck said:


> 77 today. I'm pulling for a snow bomb!



I suspect you will have to drive north a few hundred miles for that bomb to fall


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Mar 11, 2014)

Felt great outside today!


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 11, 2014)

DDD is all hope lost?


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 11, 2014)

Go ahead 3D and tell us it's over - time for the 45 Deet and $300 power bills. We are big boys and girls  - We can take it (cept Mountainbuck - he'll be devastated )..............


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 11, 2014)

Mountainbuck said:


> DDD is all hope lost?



Dude, you have DDD anxiety disorder....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 11, 2014)

Greene728 said:


> Dude, you have DDD anxiety disorder....



 no kiddin!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Mar 12, 2014)

Mountainbuck, I just heard we might get 2 feet of snow next week!  Might snow till may


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 12, 2014)

The fat lady is not singing yet.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't worry, mountainbuck, I got your back. Not ready to let go of winter just yet either!


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks smokey. I just had so much fun with my new daughter in the snow this yr she was amazed at all the white


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 12, 2014)

Is the 2 ft of snow next week comment serious?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 12, 2014)

Mountainbuck said:


> Thanks smokey. I just had so much fun with my new daughter in the snow this yr she was amazed at all the white



We are just yanking your chains dude...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 12, 2014)

Mountainbuck said:


> Is the 2 ft of snow next week comment serious?



"Are you serious Clark?"


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 12, 2014)

Here is our beautiful forecast for tonight: 


THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GREENVILLE-SPARTANBURG HAS ISSUED
A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM
THIS EVENING TO 6 AM EDT THURSDAY.

* LOCATIONS...THE TENNESSEE BORDER COUNTIES OF NORTH CAROLINA.

* HAZARDS...BLACK ICE AND ACCUMULATING SNOW WILL COVER ROADS AND
  BRIDGES THIS EVENING AND TONIGHT.

* TIMING...RAIN SHOWERS WILL TRANSITION TO SNOW SHOWERS THIS
  EVENING AND WILL LINGER INTO EARLY THURSDAY MORNING. MOISTURE ON
  UNTREATED ROADS AND BRIDGES WILL FREEZE THIS EVENING.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 1 TO 3 INCHES.

* IMPACTS...THE COMBINATION OF BLACK ICE AND SNOW ACCUMULATION
  WILL RESULT IN HAZARDOUS ROAD CONDITIONS.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE TEENS TO LOW 20S.

* WINDS...NORTHWEST 25 TO 35 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 60 MPH.


It was 58* when I got up at 5 this morning-teens tonight with 60mph wind gusts? That's a heckuva swing.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 12, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Here is our beautiful forecast for tonight:
> 
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GREENVILLE-SPARTANBURG HAS ISSUED
> ...



I bet you can't wait for spring.  We are suppose to get 40mph winds down here in the foot hills.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 12, 2014)

They are saying the same for us here around Chattanooga. Could get rough if the pines start falling. Ground here is still fairly soft. I know this because I got my truck stuck on Sunday, lol.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 12, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> "Are you serious Clark?"



Bonus points awarded for the Griswold reference.....


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 12, 2014)

The wind is incredible here in Dalton right now. It's shaking the building I am in.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 12, 2014)

Guess the Euro has told us to abandon all hope?


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm afraid to reply lol


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mountainbuck said:


> I'm afraid to reply lol



Speak with confidence, my winter weather friend!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 12, 2014)

Stick a fork in it, I think winter's done. Crap.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 13, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Stick a fork in it, I think winter's done. Crap.



lets hope so!


----------



## David C. (Mar 13, 2014)

I wish that it would snow one more time. My kids really enjoyed it this year and so did I.





Looks like I might have to wait until next year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 13, 2014)

About 3" here this morning.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 13, 2014)

show-off..............


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh, I didn't want it myself. Had to drive 42 miles through it to get to work. The layer of ice on the road under it was a nice bonus.


----------



## Resica (Mar 13, 2014)

63 yesterday, 23 right now.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 13, 2014)

DDD, is it time to surrender and break out the sunscreen and mosquito spray?


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 13, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> DDD, is it time to surrender and break out the sunscreen and mosquito spray?



Yep! And El nino is back this year too. No more snow for at least a couple years for you and Mountainbuck. 


http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/06/us/el-nino-weather/


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 13, 2014)

Greene728 said:


> Yep! And El nino is back this year too. No more snow for at least a couple years for you and Mountainbuck.
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/06/us/el-nino-weather/



Grrrrrrr.........


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 13, 2014)

Greene728 said:


> Yep! And El nino is back this year too. No more snow for at least a couple years for you and Mountainbuck.
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/06/us/el-nino-weather/




I was gonna tell em' that - just didn't have the heart. Long, hot summer and dry warm winter. Sigh..............
You on the other hand had no problem.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 13, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> I was gonna tell em' that - just didn't have the heart. Long, hot summer and dry warm winter. Sigh..............
> You on the other hand had no problem.




Its a gift...


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 13, 2014)

I actually saw that the other day. I am just going to live in denial as long as possible..........


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 13, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Grrrrrrr.........





Why Johnny Ringo, are we crossed???


----------



## snarlinbear (Mar 13, 2014)

If I can sell this place I'm moving to Alaska...and maybe an alternate vacation home in Siberia.  Anyone know any reputable Russian realtors?


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 13, 2014)

MB, smokey, bear - I need to say this and sorry but:




WINTER IS OVER. 3D, HE GON!

That is all...................


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Mar 13, 2014)

El nino = Colder and Drier.  I like are chances for some snow next winter.  As for this winter, the fat lady has sung.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 14, 2014)

High is supposed to hit 50 here today, then drop back into the 40s the rest of the week. I think it's safe to say winter is over, barring a freak spring snow storm.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2014)

29 and turkeys gobbling in north Paulding this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 14, 2014)

17 here this morning. They're saying maybe another chance of snow Sunday night. Got 3" yesterday morning, and it never got over 35 yesterday. Y'all come get my winter and take it down there. I'm headed to SC this weekend where it's springtime.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 14, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> I was gonna tell em' that - just didn't have the heart. Long, hot summer and dry warm winter. Sigh..............
> You on the other hand had no problem.



It depends on what part of Georgia. South GA gets more moisture during El nino. (La nina is drier). And cooler than normal in late winter, early spring. TN towards the Northeast tends to be warmer and drier. Read this on NOAA. Plus it seems to be wetter around my area during El Nino years from my experince. 
Fun facts of the day!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is the map they linked. Again, it may depend on what part of the state.


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 14, 2014)

Safe to say that we need to start watching the Severe Weather thread now?


----------



## Tgill1790 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey, all y'all saying this thing is over, you may be right but Robert Gamble just put a statement on his WXsouth FB saying there are two potential winter storms over the next 10 days that could impact the southeast. The first of these could happen Tuesday and he is saying there is a potential for icing as far south as Athens. While it's complicated and still a ways out, until Robert stops calling for winter weather or I hear triple D say it's a bust, I'm not thinking winter is quite over.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 15, 2014)

DDD, do you have any closing statements for this winter?


----------



## DDD (Mar 15, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> DDD, do you have any closing statements for this winter?



Yeah. Winter may have one last punch. Models starting to suggest freezing rain Monday night into Tuesday morning. This could be major. 

Just start tin to show up on short range models. This is the SREF. Probabilities of freezing rain at 2am Tuesday night.


----------



## snarlinbear (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks DDD for you do.....you are in fact the "guru!"


----------



## Matt.M (Mar 16, 2014)

DDD said:


> Yeah. Winter may have one last punch. Models starting to suggest freezing rain Monday night into Tuesday morning. This could be major.
> 
> Just start tin to show up on short range models. This is the SREF. Probabilities of freezing rain at 2am Tuesday night.



That's 34 hours away.  That's really soon!  When you you think you are going to have a better idea if it is going to happen or not.  

No freezing rain needed here.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 16, 2014)

Good thing all this wasn't snow today. Wed have been snowed in till April and I done put my generator gas in my 4 wheeler. It has cooled off a good bit though


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 16, 2014)

nah, cold rain


----------



## Resica (Mar 17, 2014)

Picked up 2.5" overnight. Still snowing some.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 17, 2014)

Resica said:


> Picked up 2.5" overnight. Still snowing some.


----------



## Resica (Mar 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


>



  23 degree.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Mar 17, 2014)

57 when I woke up, 42 now.


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 17, 2014)

its over, cold rain, i wish ya'll would knock it off, even if it snows again, its a spring snow, not winter weather. who had rather have winter instead of spring?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 17, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> its over, cold rain, i wish ya'll would knock it off, even if it snows again, its a spring snow, not winter weather. who had rather have winter instead of spring?



Technically we have another 3-4 days of winter.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2014)

Winter weather advisory here again tonight.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 17, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> its over, cold rain, i wish ya'll would knock it off, even if it snows again, its a spring snow, not winter weather. who had rather have winter instead of spring?



me!!! I would !!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Technically we have another 3-4 days of winter.


Yeah it ends Saturday with the opener of turkey season.


----------



## DDD (Mar 17, 2014)

Guys, I know it's the middle of March but there is blocking up in Alaska next week with EXTREMELY COLD air looking to spill into the Deep South around 3/24 with a lot of moisture popping out of the gulf on 3/25. A week from tomorrow. 

It is a week out and yes, it's the back end of March but winter will not die!


----------



## DDD (Mar 17, 2014)

If nothing else....cold.


----------



## panfried0419 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm for the thunderboomers!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> I'm for the thunderboomers!!!!



I'm for lets ditch this pattern and move on into some gardening weather.


----------



## DaisyJo (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll take it   I love winter!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 18, 2014)

DaisyJo said:


> I'll take it   I love winter!!



Same here!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm for lets ditch this pattern and move on into some gardening weather.



Post #112 prolly saved some veggie plants!


----------



## Crakajak (Mar 18, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Post #112 prolly saved some veggie plants!



x2 Thanks DDD


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 18, 2014)

DDD said:


> If nothing else....cold.





No more cold!!!!  (Unless it snows)


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 18, 2014)

I ain't ever killed a turkey in the snow. First time for everything I guess.


----------



## malak05 (Mar 18, 2014)

DDD said:


> Guys, I know it's the middle of March but there is blocking up in Alaska next week with EXTREMELY COLD air looking to spill into the Deep South around 3/24 with a lot of moisture popping out of the gulf on 3/25. A week from tomorrow.
> 
> It is a week out and yes, it's the back end of March but winter will not die!



In like a Lamb out like a Lion they say... would be nice to chase down one more winter storm could be winter's last salvo at us...


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 18, 2014)

Uh oh


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hope you are right, Triple D. Would like to have one more shot at some winter weather up here.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Mar 18, 2014)

Let it snow!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2014)

Any fresh data, Triple D?


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Mar 19, 2014)

I followed this fellow on FB after DDD recommended him and just saw this post.

WxSouth
Updated the extended outlook...if you're a monthly member, you should have been notified via email (if you chose that option). Be sure to check your spam folder. Yes, another Winter Storm looks likely, and I'm leaning that it will be further south and west than Even the European shows right now (explained why in discussion). The strong divergence is massive on both GFS and ECMWF on Monday in the Plains so this argues for supressed track but northern stream to dominate and initiate the cyclogenesis process along the Gulf Coast. Two big highs are in place, and crashing heights aloft argue for dynamic cooling to snow levels even further south than Models show right now, including down to Birmingham, Atlanta, Columbia before ending possibly. Could be a Major Storm along the East Coast if all ingredients come together perfectly, and the models are trying to tell us that because various runs have shown an extremely deep cyclone bombing just off the East Coast. Very interesting storm coming up,one that will have several twists to it. More snow, ice, wind coming in for beleagered MidAtlantic for sure, but this time probably having more effects further inland and southwest to encompass the TN Valley region and southern Apps as well. Major Cold, record cold, will follow the storm. I'd refrain from jump starting any early gardening just yet, pretty much anywhere in the eastern half of the country.


Whatcha think DDD???


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 19, 2014)

Cool stuff


----------



## DDD (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep... get your F5 button ready between now and Friday.... it's about to get good....


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Mar 19, 2014)

Music to my ears


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2014)

DDD said:


> Yep... get your F5 button ready between now and Friday.... it's about to get good....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2014)

Wife said we are liquidating and moving to the Keys!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife said we are liquidating and moving to the Keys!


Hurricanes will be fun on the roof!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hurricanes will be fun on the roof!!



Uuhhhh, we might need to rethink this!!!

Wasup brother!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Uuhhhh, we might need to rethink this!!!
> 
> Wasup brother!


Work through the week, and hunt tests on the weekends!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Work through the week, and hunt tests on the weekends!!



You just now taking the hunter safety course?


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes!!!!!!!! One more snow!!!!!!!!! Bring it!!!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

My 20kw propane generator is getting installed tomorrow. Sounds like I might be needing it!


----------



## the HEED! (Mar 20, 2014)

good grief, enough already


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Gave a heads up here at work about this. Keep us updated DDD.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

New generator, 3/4 full tank of propane, new transmission in the Z71, getting groceries this weekend, I say bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 20, 2014)

What are the dates on this thing?  It's suppose to be 74 here on Saturday.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 20, 2014)

If this was January or February, heck even first week in March
The fact that its almost April, Fishing & Turkey season is about to be full swing


----------



## orrb (Mar 20, 2014)

I will be shocked if it happens.


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 20, 2014)

Slate has an article about a Rex Block that keep winter lingering on until sometime in May!  I can't link from my phone. Some pretty impressive maps for next week too.


----------



## DDD (Mar 20, 2014)

Alright so here is the down and dirty from your gon weather guy. Reporting on the winter that refuses to die. 

Monday is looking like the day to zero the scope in on. The GFS and euro both starting to show a gulf low spreading moisture northward through Alabama, georgia and the Carolina's. To the north is some really cold air like I talked about a few days ago. 

How far this cold air slides south and how much precip goes north is the magic question right now.  

I like the trends I see. Temps are borderline but close enough that atlanta and Athens and all points north are in the game. 

GFS is running now.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is awesome.................


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 20, 2014)

DDD,
My wife is going on  a business trip to Washington, DC. She leaves tommorow through Wednesday next week. I'm pretty nervous about this brewing storm. Hopefully, she'll be able to fly out on time Wednesday.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

Let us know what the GFS says, DDD. I am on the edge of my seat!!!!


----------



## DDD (Mar 20, 2014)

I am on my phone so this will be a short post. The GFS shows a snowstorm from Birmingham up to Washington DC however it misses Atlanta and Athens but amazingly does catch Birmingham just barely. this run it is just north. Mountains probably are in snow. Maybe Gainesville. It's close for atlanta and Athens.


----------



## malak05 (Mar 20, 2014)

DDD said:


> I am on my phone so this will be a short post. The GFS shows a snowstorm from Birmingham up to Washington DC however it misses Atlanta and Athens but amazingly does catch Birmingham just barely. this run it is just north. Mountains probably are in snow. Maybe Gainesville. It's close for atlanta and Athens.



Yeah for 5-6 days out from a event that's still very interesting as the Friday and Saturday's models will be the ones to watch for they should tell the tale.


----------



## DDD (Mar 20, 2014)

If you want it to snow you need to hope that the cold air will spill farther south than what is being modeled currently there is a lot of time to go so we will just have to wait and see. the euro is up next.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

I am right below Chattanooga, so I hope we are in the snow zone. Waiting on the Euro update!!!!!! Come on, Mountainbuck, we need to do a snow dance!


----------



## malak05 (Mar 20, 2014)

Don't have specifics but the Euro is much closer to a big one


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

All the local forecasts are showing highs in the 50's and lows in the high 20's for that period with a mixture of sun and clouds.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm dancing hard smokey


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mountainbuck said:


> I'm dancing hard smokey



Me too. Sounds like the cast of Riverdance is in here!


----------



## DCHunter (Mar 20, 2014)

DDD said:


> Alright so here is the down and dirty from your gon weather guy. Reporting on the winter that refuses to die.
> 
> Monday is looking like the day to zero the scope in on. The GFS and euro both starting to show a gulf low spreading moisture northward through Alabama, georgia and the Carolina's. To the north is some really cold air like I talked about a few days ago.
> 
> ...



Ok, so you said it will hit Birmingham but not Atlanta. I need to know if it will hit south Douglas County around the Campbellton area. My sister's brother-in-law's uncle is flying out on Monday. Will he be ok? He will be flying out Monday at 7:20 am. Will he be able to get to the airport on time? I don't want him to get stuck on the way. Thanks. (by the way, I know you asked us not to ask "in my back yard" questions, but you'll notice I never got that specific)


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 20, 2014)

I wonder what the euro painted


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

Was wondering that myself. This is the kind of stuff that triple D lives for, so I'm sure there are updates pending.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2014)

Mountainbuck said:


> I wonder what the euro painted



Get some cannabis and chill brutha


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 20, 2014)

It so funny how u can't comment on the topic of this thread without someone marking a stupid comment about your reply crazy. I thought we was suppose to be talking wx weather


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

I think they are just winter weary. Folks will be begging for this weather when it's 98 degrees with 100% humidity!


----------



## Matt.M (Mar 20, 2014)

Mountainbuck said:


> It so funny how u can't comment on the topic of this thread without someone marking a stupid comment about your reply crazy. I thought we was suppose to be talking wx weather



Dude, you and Smokey really aren't.  Majority of your posts have something to do "when is DDD" going to post?

Just chill.  If there is something worth updating, DDD will tell us.  Until then  and let's hope for some white stuff!


----------



## DDD (Mar 20, 2014)

Alright this should get ya'll yapp'n...


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 20, 2014)

Dude my last post said wonder what the euro painted. DDD wasn't in it. I was referring to the post above that said something about the euro was showing something big.  How bout y'all chill for a little bit I've been told that twice. This is hilarious


----------



## DDD (Mar 20, 2014)

The 18Z GFS is super close to giving ATL and Athens snow.  The surface temps are right at 33-34 but temps at 2k feet are below freezing.  So it's probably snowing but not sticking.  It's that close.

On the 18Z its a snow storm in the mountains of N. GA.  It's going in the right direction but will it keep going that way?

It's late March.  It's so hard for me to get excited or think... yeah, this thing is going to "slide" south and catch us.  Or the cold is going to come in colder than modeled and make it happen.  It's the opposite.  I am much more skeptical, much more pessimistic.

**IF** it was showing snow down to Griffin, I would feel much more confident about it snowing in Atlanta.  Since it's borderline in ATL and Athens, I think it's more of a mountain storm.... also given it's the end of March.

We will have to wait and see some more model runs.

One other thing... with the time change, the GFS rolls off at 12PM now and the EURO is around 2PM for future runs.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 20, 2014)

What's the latest we ever had a measurable snow fall in Ga?


----------



## GIII (Mar 20, 2014)

April early 1970s


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

It's all in good fun, guys. Mention snow and I am immediately ten years old again holding a sled at the top of a big hill!


----------



## bigsix (Mar 20, 2014)

It snowed about 6" or 8" in N.Ga on about April 10,1987. All the flowers and trees where in full bloom.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2014)

bigsix said:


> It snowed about 6" or 8" in N.Ga on about April 10,1987. All the flowers and trees where in full bloom.



Yep that's my dads birthday..


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 21, 2014)

bigsix said:


> It snowed about 6" or 8" in N.Ga on about April 10,1987. All the flowers and trees where in full bloom.



I remember that one!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 21, 2014)

The "S word" is in our local seven-day forecast three times. I've seen plenty of snow in April here, and snow in May here. Lots of snow. Like it snowed 50" -60" deep (yes, you read that right) in a couple spots in my county on May 5-7, 1992.


----------



## DDD (Mar 21, 2014)

The EURO was no one's friend overnight.  The GFS can't figure out what it want's to do... model watching continues..  Tomorrow is the day I am interested in.  The data going into the models will be good data and they will handle it better.

You have to remember models work on previous data.  Late March winter weather events for deep south are rare and the set up for late March is rare... so the models will flip and flop a good bit.

Don't give up hope on this one yet.... I haven't


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks DDD. I know our local radio forecast today mentioned snow showers and light accumulation Tuesday night with frigid cold air moving in. This may actually turn into something for us!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2014)

Mountainbuck said:


> It so funny how u can't comment on the topic of this thread without someone marking a stupid comment about your reply crazy. I thought we was suppose to be talking wx weather



We are....but you should chill!


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 21, 2014)

I have pictures of my son taken in March 1980 in Crawford Co. just west of Macon and about a mile south of U.S. 80.

In one picture he is in overhauls with no shirt or shoes playing in fresh tilled dirt in the garden.  The next picture he is in the same spot in a snowsuit in 6" of powder snow.  The pictures were made 8 days apart with the warm picture first.  This was the first time I had ever seen powder snow in Ga.  You had to hold it in your hand to warm it enough to stick together to form a snowball.


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 21, 2014)

bigsix said:


> It snowed about 6" or 8" in N.Ga on about April 10,1987. All the flowers and trees where in full bloom.



To this day, those were the biggest snowflakes I have  ever seen.


----------



## DCHunter (Mar 21, 2014)

Do the models say if it's going to snow in south Douglas County?


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 21, 2014)

Don't ask imby questions or you will be asked to "chill dude"


----------



## DDD (Mar 21, 2014)

DCHunter said:


> Do the models say if it's going to snow in south Douglas County?



No.


----------



## DDD (Mar 21, 2014)

Mountainbuck said:


> Don't ask imby questions or you will be asked to "chill dude"



If you'd quit bringing it up, everyone else would to.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 21, 2014)

Local forecasts are now just back to rain. Man, if this comes rolling in, it could really take a lot of people by surprise!


----------



## Brenda61979 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 21, 2014)

No I didn't bring it back up.  I said I'm curious  what the euro painted and the next reply was for me to chill. I just thought it was ridiculous for this to be the winter weather thread and for me to be on topic every time and ol blood on the ground ask me to chill lol just thought if give dchunter a heads up he better not make a comment or he might be chilled haha. Hey man it's all good I'm just a fan of weather bring it


----------



## DDD (Mar 21, 2014)

Mountainbuck said:


> No I didn't bring it back up.  I said I'm curious  what the euro painted and the next reply was for me to chill. I just thought it was ridiculous for this to be the winter weather thread and for me to be on topic every time and ol blood on the ground ask me to chill lol just thought if give dchunter a heads up he better not make a comment or he might be chilled haha. Hey man it's all good I'm just a fan of weather bring it



Read #182 again and when you feel the urge to type something.  

Don't.

See how that works?


----------



## DDD (Mar 21, 2014)

Latest run of the EURO says.... "What snow storm?"


----------



## Mountainbuck (Mar 21, 2014)

So this is cyber bullying


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 21, 2014)

DDD said:


> Latest run of the EURO says.... "What snow storm?"



Dang.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

People are such smart alecks behind their keyboard.


Stinks that it prolly ain't gonna snow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2014)

just chillin and thinking about DDD!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Mar 21, 2014)

I wonder what the 18z GFS painted


----------



## marknga (Mar 21, 2014)

Rockdale Buck said:


> I wonder what the 18z GFS painted



Think z GFS stands for : Zero Granulated Frozen Stuff


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 21, 2014)

Yuns be sure to check out the severe weather thread!


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 21, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> just chillin and thinking about DDD!






Rockdale Buck said:


> I wonder what the 18z GFS painted



 Again!

Everyone just chill....


----------



## snarlinbear (Mar 21, 2014)

Lack of frozen stuff make ya crazy!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Mar 22, 2014)

Prime example of why I haven't visited this site in a loooong time. To many members that are not moderators with the big head wanting to bully people around just for asking a question.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 22, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Prime example of why I haven't visited this site in a loooong time. To many members that are not moderators with the big head wanting to bully people around just for asking *question after question after question after question*.



There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Prime example of why I haven't visited this site in a loooong time. To many members that are not moderators with the big head wanting to bully people around just for asking a question.



Do you play football in the NFL


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 22, 2014)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


> Prime example of why I haven't visited this site in a loooong time. To many members that are not moderators with the big head wanting to bully people around just for asking a question.



Maybe you should come around more so you'd have a clue what your talking about before speaking.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 22, 2014)

So..........anyone know the latest on the winter weather?


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Mar 23, 2014)

See you guys in November!


----------



## DDD (Mar 23, 2014)

It's going to be really cold by Tuesday. Probably won't get above 45.  Low around 25 in metro atl. 

By Saturday though it's almost 70. 

I think it's almost time to shut the door on winter. I've got my fork and I'm about ready to stick it in.


----------



## Brenda61979 (Mar 23, 2014)

DDD said:


> It's going to be really cold by Tuesday. Probably won't get above 45.  Low around 25 in metro atl.
> 
> By Saturday though it's almost 70.
> 
> I think it's almost time to shut the door on winter. I've got my fork and I'm about ready to stick it in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 23, 2014)

DDD said:


> It's going to be really cold by Tuesday. Probably won't get above 45.  Low around 25 in metro atl.
> 
> By Saturday though it's almost 70.
> 
> I think it's almost time to shut the door on winter. I've got my fork and I'm about ready to stick it in.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 23, 2014)

Darn it. Guess it's time to start monitoring severe thunderstorms and tornados. I will take snow over that any day.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 24, 2014)

Winter 2014, I bid thee farewell.....and thanks to triple D for keeping us up to date on all the developments.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a question.... well on second thought.. i'll just sit here and chill


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 24, 2014)

Come up here this afternoon and stick a fork in it please, because it's supposed to snow a couple inches here tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 24, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Come up here this afternoon and stick a fork in it please, because it's supposed to snow a couple inches here tonight and tomorrow.



Man, I bet your slap sick of snow this year!


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2014)

Supposed to get 1-3 around here tomorrow. 30 degrees here now!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 24, 2014)

Resica said:


> Supposed to get 1-3 around here tomorrow. 30 degrees here now!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 24, 2014)

I heard em say on radio today. Supposed to sleet an snow tonight in north ga mountains. Then be like 24 wed morning. That's pretty wintry.


----------



## Resica (Mar 24, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


>



Oh yea!!!  Hoping for more in April!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 25, 2014)

spitting snow up here in Flintstone right now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 25, 2014)

There was about 4" of global warming on the ground when I left home about 6 this morning. Supposed to snow more tonight. I'm about over this winter thing.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 25, 2014)

We would love to take some of it off your hands! Send it on down here near Chattanooga!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 25, 2014)

Flurries here right now...


But I'm in PA.


----------



## Matt.M (Mar 25, 2014)

Heard it is currently snowing in Jasper.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 25, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Flurries here right now...
> 
> 
> But I'm in PA.



Was some here to. Just south of silver city


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 25, 2014)

Already snowed another inch or two this afternoon here.


----------



## orrb (Mar 25, 2014)

Getting Flurries in South West Paulding County.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2014)

Catching white bass in little river Cherokee county. Had a 10 minute snow shower. Got a video too.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Flurries here right now...
> 
> 
> But I'm in PA.



Where?


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Already snowed another inch or two this afternoon here.



Dang, I want it . Snowing here and the ground is coated but I'm not getting 3. Should head to Nova Scotia for this one.


----------



## ryork (Mar 25, 2014)

> Catching white bass in little river Cherokee county. Had a 10 minute snow shower



That's awesome!  Had some flurries here in Bremen this afternoon too.


----------



## chewy32 (Mar 25, 2014)

Flurries on and off in pickens Cherokee


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 25, 2014)

Mini blizzard right now here in the 30028.


----------



## Brenda61979 (Mar 25, 2014)

Had very little flurries in cumming ga


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 25, 2014)

Brenda61979 said:


> Had very little flurries in cumming ga



Its snowing and blowing IMBY!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 25, 2014)

Y'all are to far south for much to happen down that way


----------



## Brenda61979 (Mar 25, 2014)

And it's 39 out, I don't get it.


----------



## Brenda61979 (Mar 25, 2014)

I need warmth!


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2014)

Seen it snow above 40 before.


----------



## Brenda61979 (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought it had to be 32 or under for it to snow. Shows what I know lol


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 25, 2014)

Brenda61979 said:


> I thought it had to be 32 or under for it to snow. Shows what I know lol



The colder air is aloft, up in da clouds!


----------



## Brenda61979 (Mar 25, 2014)

Gotcha!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 25, 2014)

Brenda61979 said:


> I thought it had to be 32 or under for it to snow. Shows what I know lol



Most of the biggest snows I've seen in my life have came at 35*-37*. That's when you get the big, wet, sticky snows that come up to your knees.

Resica, you need to head south. It snowed about 5" this morning, then melted off and snowed 2" more this afternoon. We're still under a winter weather advisory til tomorrow morning. 27* here now-supposed to be in the mid-teens by daylight.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Most of the biggest snows I've seen in my life have came at 35*-37*. That's when you get the big, wet, sticky snows that come up to your knees.
> 
> Resica, you need to head south. It snowed about 5" this morning, then melted off and snowed 2" more this afternoon. We're still under a winter weather advisory til tomorrow morning. 27* here now-supposed to be in the mid-teens by daylight.



  On my way. See you in 10 hours or so.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Mar 25, 2014)

The fastest accumulating snow (and one of the most fun to play in) I ever saw came at 38°.


----------



## Resica (Mar 25, 2014)

Brenda61979 said:


> I thought it had to be 32 or under for it to snow. Shows what I know lol



I've also seen heavy rain at 20 degrees.


----------



## Brenda61979 (Mar 25, 2014)

Did the rain ever freeze resica?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 25, 2014)

Resica said:


> Where?



Lancaster tonight, Malvern and Philly tomorrow then flying home!

Looks like a dusting will stick here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2014)

Couple more inches of wet, sticky snow here this morning, along with 40mph wind gusts. I'm about over this winter thing.


----------



## Greene728 (Mar 31, 2014)

And the Fat Lady is singing!!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 1, 2014)

Greene728 said:


> And the Fat Lady is singing!!!!



I am in northern Alberta this week. Was -17 when I got here Sunday and has warmed to 29 today. They are expecting spring next week up here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2014)

We will miss you old man winter!


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> We will miss you old man winter!



Yes sir, especially when Mr. Humidity and Mrs. Oppressive Heat pay us a long visit in the not-too-distant future.........


----------



## Resica (Apr 9, 2014)

Brenda61979 said:


> Did the rain ever freeze resica?



Sorry for the delayed response Brenda. The roads were treated and were just wet. I would have to think that it froze on contact with trees and metal and such but I don't remember a big ice storm. I wonder if the cold air could just be 30 feet above the ground, I don't know.


----------



## Resica (Apr 9, 2014)

Still some snow on north facing slopes here. Up in the Poconos last week or so there was still over a foot of ice on some lakes.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

Mud; no snow


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 9, 2014)

Resica said:


> Still some snow on north facing slopes here. Up in the Poconos last week or so there was still over a foot of ice on some lakes.


----------



## Resica (Apr 9, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 10, 2014)

Frost you could track a rabbit in here this morning. Better than snow, anyway.


----------



## Resica (Apr 15, 2014)

38 degrees and sleet!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 15, 2014)

Resica said:


> 38 degrees and sleet!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 15, 2014)

Pouring snow here this evening. Sposed to be low 20s tonight.


----------



## Resica (Apr 15, 2014)

Snowing here now too!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 16, 2014)

32 with frost on the ground


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 16, 2014)

Resica said:


> Snowing here now too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2014)

75 and low humidity here in north Paulding! I think I with clean the pool after the grass cutting is complete this morning......lol


----------



## Resica (Apr 16, 2014)

80 degrees Monday,  snow Tuesday night.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 20, 2014)

Resica said:


> 80 degrees Monday,  snow Tuesday night.



Any more snow?


----------

